# Blood glucose question



## Jangles (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello

I was diagnosed about 5 weeks ago and since then I've seen the diabetic nurse and the GP once. I've been prescribed metformin 1000 mg x 2 daily but not been given a monitor for testing, I've been told it's not necessary for metformin. 
My query is do I see the GP again? answer if so when? how will I know that the metformin is working? 

Many thanks in advance ☺


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Jangles....

I think that it's the consensus of the majority of this group that testing is an essential aspect of getting this disease under control, unfortunately most T2's are not issued a meter & have to fund their own, the SD Codefree from Amazon is a popular choice as it's affordable.
By testing we can see daily what is happening to our blood glucose levels & then are able to address issues in a timely manner.


----------



## Jangles (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Martin

Thanks for your reply. I think I will get a blood glucose monitoring kit. Do you know if after initial diagnosis if / when you go back to see the doctor?  I am wondering if they check if the medication is working?


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 6, 2016)

I second getting a meter. I was given one and I'm on lower dose of Metforim.  I've been told they will see me again in 3 months and recheck my hba1c


----------



## Jangles (Dec 6, 2016)

I've been told nothing,  I'm going to phone the surgery tomorrow and ask for an appointment and ask for a meter. I'd like another hba1c check to know if the medication is working and a meter to check my own.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 6, 2016)

Jangles said:


> Thanks for your reply. I think I will get a blood glucose monitoring kit. Do you know if after initial diagnosis if / when you go back to see the doctor? I am wondering if they check if the medication is working?


I go every 3-4 months but I'm an Expat living in the States so I don't know what the NHS recommendation is


----------



## Lilian (Dec 6, 2016)

Jangles said:


> I've been told nothing,  I'm going to phone the surgery tomorrow and ask for an appointment and ask for a meter. I'd like another hba1c check to know if the medication is working and a meter to check my own.


Unfortunately you are unlikely to get another HbA1c within three months of the previous one at the very least.    I had an HbA1c and a couple of months later the doctor wanted blood tests for something else and added HbA1c     The results came back but a note at the bottom that they have not done HbA1c as it was done within three months and go look at them.     I had an HbA1c and then put on insulin.    I was given a blood test form for FBC and HbA1c and told not to have it done for another three months.


----------



## Jangles (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Lilian 

I probably didn't phrase it right. I should have said I'm going to phone the surgery to find out when I should be seeing the GP again and make an appointment for whenever it is. I'm just newly diagnosed so completely in the dark about it all. I've seen the GP once since diagnosis but she never said when I should come back and if they would follow it up to see if the medication is working.  I should have thought about it at the time but my mind was whizzing with the new information and the GP also told me she was already over her alloted time with me so I felt I had to leave.  I'm not sure if I'm eating right (I've cut out all sugar and cut back on carbs) .


----------



## grovesy (Dec 6, 2016)

Jangles said:


> Hi Lilian
> 
> I probably didn't phrase it right. I should have said I'm going to phone the surgery to find out when I should be seeing the GP again and make an appointment for whenever it is. I'm just newly diagnosed so completely in the dark about it all. I've seen the GP once since diagnosis but she never said when I should come back and if they would follow it up to see if the medication is working.  I should have thought about it at the time but my mind was whizzing with the new information and the GP also told me she was already over her alloted time with me so I felt I had to leave.  I'm not sure if I'm eating right (I've cut out all sugar and cut back on carbs) .


Unfortunately as you will find what happens can vary from different parts of the country and even different surgeries in the same area. The HBA1C covers about 12 weeks. 
My appointments vary from 3 months to 6 months, depending on changes in  treatment. I have bloods done, then two weeks later I have a double appointment with the Diabetic Nurse. I also get a letter asking me to make the appoinments.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 6, 2016)

The effect diabetes has on us is very varied, along with what foods we tolerate.... That's where the meter is so important & in the likely event that one won't be issued (particularly given the lack of advice your GP gave you) then it's a good idea to get one sooner than later.
As far as diet, we have varying strategies, ranging from very low carb to Glycemic Load, research & chose a strategy that works for you


----------



## Ditto (Dec 6, 2016)

I've just read this letter. It's excellent at telling you what you can eat and how to deal with D.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s.61307/


----------



## Jangles (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Martin 

I think a meter is a must. I can get myself one , I'm not sure about lancets, where to get them (assuming the chemist ) and how to dispose of them but again I can ask the chemist . I think the GP was great at spotting my symptoms and getting me tested but then I had to see another GP who didn't give me any information about what happens next. From everyone's responses it seems that there should be some kind of follow up in about three months so I can chase that up.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 6, 2016)

Jangles said:


> Hi Lilian
> 
> I probably didn't phrase it right. I should have said I'm going to phone the surgery to find out when I should be seeing the GP again and make an appointment for whenever it is. I'm just newly diagnosed so completely in the dark about it all. I've seen the GP once since diagnosis but she never said when I should come back and if they would follow it up to see if the medication is working.  I should have thought about it at the time but my mind was whizzing with the new information and the GP also told me she was already over her alloted time with me so I felt I had to leave.  I'm not sure if I'm eating right (I've cut out all sugar and cut back on carbs) .



This makes me furious.  Hello Mrs Bloggs - you have a serious Chronic Long Term Condition which if you don't look after, could easily cause all sorts of horrible complications or even kill you if you don't treat it right - but you'll get no help from me so just run along right now please.  Next!


----------



## pav (Dec 6, 2016)

Definitely agree with getting a meter it can do wonders in showing what and in which way the food effects you, the SD code free meter is the cheapest to feed with strips. If you order from here you can claim the vat relief by clicking the right option. when ordering select the right meter reading type of mmol/L https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/ . I don't think you will get offered another Hba1c test until the 12 weeks is up from having the first one, you might be lucky and have an understanding doctor or nurse to have one sooner. This is one area I am lucky in as I tend to have blood tests very often due to other on going investigations and can ask for a HbA1c to be thrown in with them or the Doc will request one as part of all the other blood tests.


----------



## Jangles (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Jenny

That cheered me up! . and sums it up too!  It's made me feel determined to be proactive  now otherwise I might never get on top of this!


----------



## Jangles (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Pav
Thanks for the link I will use it.  What I was wondering was how soon you should be seen by the GP again after initial diagnosis,  mine hasn't said anything and if it's as long as a year how would you know if the medication is working? I'm going to chase it up with the surgery as surely there must be some follow up?


----------



## pav (Dec 7, 2016)

Unfortunately it can be patient driven, your not in alone in this situation of left wondering whats going on or what happens next. When you get your meter you will be able to see if any changes you are making has any effect on your levels. What you might get as well from the GP or nurse is why are you testing as there is no need espec as you are type 2. 

It should be a max of 3 months before they see you, but would of thought as newly diagnosed it would be like a month at most to see if the metformin is working. Normally with metformin they start you on a low dose and over a few weeks work you up to the max of 2 x 500 mg taken twice a day. Without another blood test the professionals can see if the metformin is working, this is where the meter comes in handy, not only does it show what foods do to your levels it should show a steady decline in levels when it works.

The other thing with metformin is it can cause tummy upsets and a increase in exhaust gas (noted for it), they will probably of given you the standard metformin to start with, though there is a slow release version which is more gentle on ones system.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello from a fellow T2


Jangles said:


> My query is do I see the GP again?


I told the practice I didn't want to see the nurse again and complained in writing. That's the only reason I ever saw the GP about my diabetes.  It's all done by the nurses and healthcare assistants.



Jangles said:


> Do you know if after initial diagnosis if / when you go back to see the doctor?  I am wondering if they check if the medication is working?





Jangles said:


> how will I know that the metformin is working?


Two years in and I've got no idea if its working.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Jangles.  I must say I heartily agree with Jenny.  If their is another GP at the practice I would try to see them in future also some practices have a GP who takes a special interest in diabetes.  
The GP should also have told you when you need to be seen again (so another failing) , at some practices after the initial diagnosis you see one of the practice nurses who has had a bit of extra training in diabetes. IMO as someone newly diagnosed this should happen around a month after dx (diagnosis) 
Btw Metformin is also known as Metfartin on here


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 7, 2016)

pav said:


> increase in exhaust gas


Errrr.... Not just gas, there may be something else in that exhaust


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 7, 2016)

Jangles said:


> Hello
> 
> I was diagnosed about 5 weeks ago and sinace then I've seen the diabetic nurse and the GP once. I've been prescribed metformin 1000 mg x 2 daily but not been given a monitor for testing, I've been told it's not necessary for metformin.
> My query is do I see the GP again? answer if so when? how will I know that the metformin is working?
> ...





Jangles said:


> Hello
> 
> I was diagnosed about 5 weeks ago and since then I've seen the diabetic nurse and the GP once. I've been prescribed metformin 1000 mg x 2 daily but not been given a monitor for testing, I've been told it's not necessary for metformin.
> My query is do I see the GP again? answer if so when? how will I know that the metformin is working?
> Many thanks in advance ☺


Hi Jangles...your experience sounds almost identical to mine and I suspect many other type 2 diabetics here...the first thing I would recommend is buying a book...Type 2 Diabetes The First Year by Gretchen Becker is an excellent read...written by a type 2 diabetic...explains your condition through the first year month by month...how/why you may have it...how to test your bold glucose...if funds permit of course... it really was essential for me in managing my diabetes...secondly despite advice to the contrary by my GP and the clinic I have tested regularly since being on the forum...the only way I have of monitoring my condition...unfortunately most GP practices do not give Glucose meters so funding your own will be the best way forward...you can buy a starter kit including meter...plus a small quantity of lancets and testing strips...best to buy more of those at the time you purchase your meter...I use the Codefree meter...available from Amazon...this forum provided me with so much support and advice...five months in my BG has reduced from17.4 to and average of 6.7...things will improve for you...early days yet...unfortunately my experience demonstrated I would get little support from my GP...so I've relied on the book...testing...and this forum...you'll get there.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 7, 2016)

Jangles said:


> Hi Pav
> Thanks for the link I will use it.  What I was wondering was how soon you should be seen by the GP again after initial diagnosis,  mine hasn't said anything and if it's as long as a year how would you know if the medication is working? I'm going to chase it up with the surgery as surely there must be some follow up?


I agree with Pav Jangles...you need to be proactive...usual for a follow upHbA1c test in three months...then have a review...if in between those you test you'll have some idea of whether the medication is working...I see you are on the maximum dose of Metformin...can I ask what your Blood Glucose levels were at diagnosis?...and whether your GP practice have recommended a diabetes education course...at first diagnosis I was stunned...more or less left on my own to deal with it...but bit by bit I have managed to educate myself...adjust my diet...test...and now feel more confident in my ability to manage my diabetes...thankfully you are in the right place for support and guidance here...in time you'll work out which direction is best for you...good luck.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 7, 2016)

Jangles said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> I think a meter is a must. I can get myself one , I'm not sure about lancets, where to get them (assuming the chemist ) and how to dispose of them but again I can ask the chemist . I think the GP was great at spotting my symptoms and getting me tested but then I had to see another GP who didn't give me any information about what happens next. From everyone's responses it seems that there should be some kind of follow up in about three months so I can chase that up.


Lancets can be bought in the Chemist but the Code Free meter sold on Amazon is the most affordable to buy. They also sell the lancets.
Again disposing of sharps varies around the country.


----------



## Jangles (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Bubsie,
Thanks for your reply.  I've since spoken with the GP who said that as not on insulin there's no need to monitor bg but to come for a hbac1 3 months after diagnosis.  My bg was 22.7 on diagnosis. Hba1c was 115.

I've decided to monitor my bgs despite what the GP says as the general consensus on this forum is that it is beneficial for knowledge and management of own diabetes.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm glad you have decided to test, it's the only way to learn how foods etc affect your BGs (blood glucose) .  The SD Codefree meter mentioned by others here is much cheaper to self fund, test strips are around £7 for 50 rather than £15-£25 of high street brands , don't forget to claim VAT relief
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-Glucose-Monitor-Monitoring-Testing/dp/B0068JAJFS
As initially at least you need to test just before and two hours after eating the cost of test strips is an important consideration,  IMO the most likely real reason why we're told we don't need to test, some people are told not to test because, it would only upset them, it hurts (done right you hardly feel it)
It's a good idea to have a read of , Test review adjust
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html.

Their is also lots of useful reading, links for diabetic-info in pinned section over in, newbies say hello here
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I was diagnosed almost 4 weeks ago and I was given a monitor by my GP and told to test 3 times a week.  I asked if I could test more and was told yes but nurse laughed as if I was over anxious.  My hba1c was 117 and BG over 15 on the day I saw the nurse.  Now I'm waking with BG levels of 5.2 and usually under 7 two hours after eating food.  Some meals I don't even rise 2 hours after eating even after pinching 2 or 3 of my hubbies chips! 

Following advice and info. on this and other sites I'm following a very low carb diet which seems to be working for me.  I now need to reintroduce small portions of carbs to see what I can tolerate.  Yesterday I had carrots and peas with my lunch as it was mixed veg in staff canteen so only option.  My blood sugar 4 hours after eating was 6.3 whereas I normally expect to be in the fives so carrots and peas weren't too good for me.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 13, 2016)

Jangles said:


> Hi Bubsie,
> Thanks for your reply.  I've since spoken with the GP who said that as not on insulin there's no need to monitor bg but to come for a hbac1 3 months after diagnosis.  My bg was 22.7 on diagnosis. Hba1c was 115.
> 
> I've decided to monitor my bgs despite what the GP says as the general consensus on this forum is that it is beneficial for knowledge and management of own diabetes.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 13, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> I was diagnosed almost 4 weeks ago and I was given a monitor by my GP and told to test 3 times a week.  I asked if I could test more and was told yes but nurse laughed as if I was over anxious.


3 times a week isn't that helpful.  If you do it several times a day you can see what effect things have.  I don't know what's wrong with medical people.  Other than being like the civil service (Sir Humpthry) in Yes Minister (the minister mustn't know anything. If he knows he might start thinking for himself).



Grogg1 said:


> My hba1c was 117 and BG over 15 on the day I saw the nurse.  Now I'm waking with BG levels of 5.2 and usually under 7 two hours after eating food.  Some meals I don't even rise 2 hours after eating even after pinching 2 or 3 of my hubbies chips!


Excellent 



Grogg1 said:


> Following advice and info. on this and other sites I'm following a very low carb diet which seems to be working for me.  I now need to reintroduce small portions of carbs to see what I can tolerate.  Yesterday I had carrots and peas with my lunch as it was mixed veg in staff canteen so only option.  My blood sugar 4 hours after eating was 6.3 whereas I normally expect to be in the fives so carrots and peas weren't too good for me.


Hang on, carrots and peas?!?!!?? Would they affect BG?  And what was your BG before eating?  It's quite possible that 4 hours after eating you're at the same level as before eating.
Also, 6.3 is a reasonable level.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 13, 2016)

6.3 is an excellent level after eating Grogg. It's a bit unrealistic to expect to remain in the 5's after eating to be honest. Most non diabetics would struggle to manage it. Try to introduce a small portion of carbs to see how you go if you really want them. This has to be sustainable long term and won't be if you get very hungry trying to cut down to unmanageable levels. My advice would be 'eat by the meter' and ignore the medics on the testing issue. They seem to view glucose testing in the same way as checking your blood pressure. 
Initially it's really valuable to know how your body is uniquely reacting to certain foods so a good idea to get one yourself. Even just testing on a morning and then before and 2 hrs after an occasional meal would be helpful.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> Hang on, carrots and peas?!?!!?? Would they affect BG?  And what was your BG before eating?  It's quite possible that 4 hours after eating you're at the same level as before eating.
> Also, 6.3 is a reasonable level.


  I was told to avoid them if possible as they raise BG.  Peas more so than carrots. 

Also I feel sh!t today.  Tired, headache, awful taste in my mouth.  My BG was 5.1 at 6am.  I couldn't face breakfast as I felt so sick and the thought of food turned me.  I just drank water and at 11am checked my BG in case it was too low - it wasn't it was 6.  Ate some chicken breast at 1pm, couldn't face anything with it, 2 hours later my BG 7.2.  I know the rise is acceptable but I'm surprised it rose in the morning when I hadn't eaten and the rise for just a bit of chicken.

The horrid taste in my mouth is lessening but I have zero appetite. 

Is this the low carb diet or the metformin?  I finished a 7 day course of antibiotics yesterday or an infected cyst on my neck.  I felt sick the last couple of days and thought it might have been them.  My hubby asked me if I was pregnant!  As I'm 52 that's a no!


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 13, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Is this the low carb diet or the metformin? I finished a 7 day course of antibiotics yesterday or an infected cyst on my neck. I felt sick the last couple of days and thought it might have been them


I would be more inclined to suspect the infection/antibiotics.... Low Carbing may cause "Keto Flu" but only in the first week, Metformin may cause gastric upsets but they quickly pass if you are having a "Metformin Day".

Having said that, do monitor over the next few days; BG is one of my early warning indicators of a possible infection happening.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Amigo said:


> 6.3 is an excellent level after eating Grogg. It's a bit unrealistic to expect to remain in the 5's after eating to be honest. Most non diabetics would struggle to manage it. Try to introduce a small portion of carbs to see how you go if you really want them. This has to be sustainable long term and won't be if you get very hungry trying to cut down to unmanageable levels. My advice would be 'eat by the meter' and ignore the medics on the testing issue. They seem to view glucose testing in the same way as checking your blood pressure.
> Initially it's really valuable to know how your body is uniquely reacting to certain foods so a good idea to get one yourself. Even just testing on a morning and then before and 2 hrs after an occasional meal would be helpful.


  This is my plan now my BG is down in "normal" levels.  Strangely I have not missed chocolate but I am going to make a chocolate dessert.  Just Lindt 99% cocoa chocolate bar and whipped cream.  The chocolate isn't very nice on it's own, hoping when melted and mixed with cream it's nicer.  I've also bought myself some strawberries.  I don't really like them but need to eat fruit and I've read berries are usually tolerated better than other fruit so a couple of them with some cream might be a nice treat. 

I know I can tolerate Lidl's protein roll so that with olives is fab.  Need to google balsamic vinegar as not sure if I can have that.

I haven't been hungry on my low carb diet, in fact I struggle to finish my food.  My go to snack is dry roasted peanuts -10 g is a small handful and is great for satisfying my need for a nibble when I'm not hungry but just want to eat!   

Weight is starting to drop now.  I was 12.9 three and half weeks ago and now 12.4.  I exercise more so have gained muscle weight I hope and my waist is 4cm less.  I've been losing weight for 2 years now, I started when I almost hit 15 stone!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 13, 2016)

Some people who have been on Metformin have said they have a a strange taste, and also loss of appetite.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 13, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Some people who have been on Metformin have said they have a a strange taste, and also loss of appetite.


My friend Mr Google said the same and while I have noticed my appetite is reduced I had no odd taste in my mouth so find it strange it would suddenly happen almost 4 weeks in.  I wonder if it's been caused by some interaction with the antibiotics. 

I'm really feeling under the weather though, so tired and nauseous.  I only had a Lidl bread roll for dinner with some cheese and cucumber and I struggled to finish it.  I've only a piece of chicken as well today.  This isn't normal for me!! Just checked BG 2 hours after bread roll and only 6.7.  I am happy I can have a bread roll with food at times.  I was vegetarian, considering going vegan but I can't live on Tofu - I used to eat so much rice & pasta !


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 13, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> appetite is reduced I had no odd taste in my mouth



Can't respond to the taste thing, but on Low Carb I sometimes forget to eat..... Never used to do that but nowadays it's my Wife who is urging us to get lunch if we are out...


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 13, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Tired, headache, awful taste in my mouth.  My BG was 5.1 at 6am.  I couldn't face breakfast ...  I just drank water and at 11am checked my BG in case it was too low - it wasn't it was 6.  Ate some chicken breast at 1pm, couldn't face anything with it, 2 hours later my BG 7.2.  I know the rise is acceptable but I'm surprised it rose in the morning when I hadn't eaten and the rise for just a bit of chicken.


You BG can varry throughout the day, and from day to day.  That's why you need to test before as well after eating, over a period of time.
You're body can store sugar and release it when needed.  On here I've seen a reference to dawn fenominon.  BG going up in the morning.  It's suggested it's you have energy to get up.  Because you didn't eat, your body could have released sugar to give you energy.
One time I had a full meal, including peas, carrots, roast potatoes (4), mashed and chips (4).  My BG went up by 0.7.


Grogg1 said:


> Grogg1 said:
> 
> 
> > I finished a 7 day course of antibiotics yesterday or an infected cyst on my neck.  I felt sick the last couple of days and thought it might have been them.
> ...


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thankfully today the awful taste has almost gone and I have eaten more (Breakfast & dinner).  My BS though are odd!

Waking 5.8 (normally lower fives)
2 hours after Breakfast 6.7
No lunch as in meetings so didn't test either
Before Dinner 6
2 hours after dinner 4.7
My dinner was homemade quorn Bolognese sauce (quorn, tomatoes, peppers, tinned tomatoes, courgette, garlic, onions & basil, with some cheddar on top and a Lidl bread roll.  

I have never gone below 5.  Now I'm concerned I may be going to bed too low or is it okay? 

I'm feeling so much better today thankfully though I still have the horrendous boil on my neck that is like a second head growing!


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 14, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> I have never gone below 5. Now I'm concerned I may be going to bed too low or is it okay?


No problem there as you are just on Metformin.... Coming out of an infection, particularly if you used antibiotics, things are likely to take a few days to settle down.


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Dec 14, 2016)

Jangles said:


> Hello
> 
> I was diagnosed about 5 weeks ago and since then I've seen the diabetic nurse and the GP once. I've been prescribed metformin 1000 mg x 2 daily but not been given a monitor for testing, I've been told it's not necessary for metformin.
> My query is do I see the GP again? answer if so when? how will I know that the metformin is working?
> ...


Hi welcome to the group..I was diagnosed 2 months ago and I have seen my Dr nearly every week so far she has been brilliant..I wasn't put on medication even tho my blood was very high but I have now managed to get it right down..call your surgery and make an appointment because they are supposed to keep an eye on you..good luck.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Indian takeaway (Chicken Jalfrezi with spinach bhaji  and 3 glasses of wine and 2 hours after food 5.7.  I've found my new diet!!


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 15, 2016)

Indian is usually very good for me.... We like to go to a local Indian Buffet


----------

